# Awe Man, the fishing is slow this year.



## RaisedByWolves (Jul 6, 2019)

Seems like every time we go out we catch something, but cant really get anything consistent going.

Last Sunday we got onto some Crappies and got 6-8 nice ones, then they just shut off and we didnt have time to find them again.

We went back the other day and went to the same spot only to find we were only in 6' of water, which is unheard of for Crappies around here.


A couple of decent perch every now and then, some small (6") smallmouth, and a single rather confused 1.5" Yellow Perch I caught on a 1/64th oz jig. :lol: 

Everyone is reporting the same thing this year, just plain slow fishing.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 6, 2019)

Are water conditions somehow different this year where you are. Out here we had the drought then more water than we have seen in a long time. All the lakes I go to are at about max capacity. Anyways, I've noticed this year has been tougher too. I suspect it is me not adjusting to the conditions. And, the guys that routinely catch a lot of fish seem to still do well. I guess that should tell me something. LOL

And, after all there is that old saying about a bad day on the water. So just keep on getting out because the one thing for sure is we don't catch anything sitting here on the couch. Haha


----------



## thedude (Jul 10, 2019)

That's when you mix it up and bring the catfish to you. Drop a burlap bag of cattle cubes or cheap dog food. I don't believe I have ever tried to catch catfish and been skunked. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 11, 2019)

thedude said:


> That's when you mix it up and bring the catfish to you. Drop a burlap bag of cattle cubes or cheap dog food. I don't believe I have ever tried to catch catfish and been skunked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



If needed, I'm always able to catch pan fish of one kind or another. Fun on light tackle. Out here they won't let us do any chumming in fresh water.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jul 18, 2019)

This is the first time I have fished in years, but it is the same lake.

We started going out a bit later and have found a few good spots that produce, but everyone is saying it’s not like last year.

The wife and I could go out on this lake and find the fish and easily bring in 50-60 panfish of all varieties in a 3 hour period.

Now we’re lucky to get 10-12.

We generally start out trying a new area for the first hour and if nothing is going on then go to a known spot as to not over fish the good spots.

Maybe we’ll try going out later yet.


----------



## senkosam (Aug 5, 2019)

Fishing shut down a week ago in two waters I fish. Fish most likely have relocated but are still catchable on the light lures I use. Just a matter of finding them.


----------

